# Replacement Side Marker Lamp



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I could do with a hand in finding a replacement side marker lamp for my Roller Team 700.

The item is the side marker lamp made by Aspoch, with one LED and reflector.

I only need the '' bulb part" not the whole item. 

Any advice would gratefully be received.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The bulb in my CI (same group) is just a standard 501 sidelight.

From behind you just give the holder a little wiggle and a turn (probably anticlockwise) and it comes out.

The bulb just comes straight out.

Ben


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

*Roller team 700 side marker lights*

Thanks Ben, for your reply,

but the side lights on mine must be different, they are a sealed unit with one LED in the centre.

I have tried online but all I can find so far are compete units with wiring.......

Thanks again for your reply

Mark


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Rollerteam look to have a form on their website that you can fill in for queries like this

http://www.rollerteammotorhomes.co.uk/index.php/contacts?type=repair_center

Ben


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

aahhhh

Aspoeck, they seem to have 2 names.

http://www.aspoeck.at/?inc1=20&kat_intnr=1&ukat_intnr=5&sprache=eng&search=Suche&ist_menueintnr=555

There is a uk address on http://www.aspoeck.co.uk/


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aspock-Flexp...=PKW_Anhänger_Ersatzteile&hash=item3f0d042751

Too small???

I don't speak or write German but the german for sidemarker appears to be Seitenmarkierungsleuchte

Might be a case of checking for a matching picture

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...leuchte&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Ben


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks again Bed

I have emailed RollerTeam, hopefully they can source it for me,


Mark


----------

